# Alright...



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Whos gonna win it???

Big Baby or *Matt Mitrione*!!!

*Kimbo Slice* or Houston Alexander!!!

Roy Reynolds or Brendan Shaw?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

chris messed up the tv so i gotta wait til later to watch lolz


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

ima spoil it for you. lol.

i wanted big baby to win.  im sadddd.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

wait was that the thing that was on a couple days ago? cuz i saw big baby lose already.... i thought.... I DUNNNO. bhaha

my yahoo wont work again! UGH.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

no. lol. big baby lost, but then he got to fight a fight on the finale just cuz...but he lost again.

AND YAYYYYYYYYYYY!!! KIMBOOOOOOO WON!!!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> no. lol. big baby lost, but then he got to fight a fight on the finale just cuz...but he lost again.
> 
> AND YAYYYYYYYYYYY!!! KIMBOOOOOOO WON!!!


I was hoping Kimbo won, It begins way to go KIMBO


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> I was hoping Kimbo won, It begins way to go KIMBO


Did you watch it? The first round was lame. All Houston did was skip around the outside of the ring. The 2nd round was INTENSE, Kimbo effed him up. Then 3rd round was almost Houstons with a leg kick he did, but then Kimbo did his thang again.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL nice..


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Did you watch it? The first round was lame. All Houston did was skip around the outside of the ring. The 2nd round was INTENSE, Kimbo effed him up. Then 3rd round was almost Houstons with a leg kick he did, but then Kimbo did his thang again.


Yes I did watch. you are right it was just dancing in the first round, but Kimbo showed much improvement from the show.


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Thought Kimbo would be KO'd in 1st. And I just cant believe Big Country is TUF. Did anyone really impress you this season. I mean what top heavy weight can he beat? Nogeria no Mir no Lesner if he ever fights again no Randy no Vera no. Cant think of a matchup. I dont think anyone from this season will make big impact on UFC. Who will win Evans v Jackson?


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I hope Rampage wins


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I think if Kimbo keeps improving like he has since the show...he may do well. His knee is a major downfall though, we saw that when Alexander kicked him and he went down and was obviously in pain. And I hate Reynolds. He only wins cuz hes fat and no one can move under his belly.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Kimbo had the BEST body slam I have ever seen in the UFC!!! That was awsome.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG soo ruined it for me we haven;'t watched it, I didn't know Big baby got to fight again, I really like him and WOO HOO GOOOOO KIMBO, did Big Country win?? I hope not I was oo pissed off about the semi-final fight, Still think the other guy should have won and I was not really impressed with any of the heavy weigths this year and I soooooooo want Rampage to whoop Rashad's Azzzz, he needs it.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> OMG soo ruined it for me we haven;'t watched it, I didn't know Big baby got to fight again, I really like him and WOO HOO GOOOOO KIMBO, did Big Country win?? I hope not I was oo pissed off about the semi-final fight, Still think the other guy should have won and I was not really impressed with any of the heavy weigths this year and I soooooooo want Rampage to whoop Rashad's Azzzz, he needs it.


Yes Big Country won. By knock out


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> Kimbo had the BEST body slam I have ever seen in the UFC!!! That was awsome.


Check out Matt Hughes and Rampages slams, they ended fights


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah Kimbos knee will be his downfall and not everyone will stand 
bang w him. I do believe Rampage is underestimating Evans just 
like everone else he knocked out.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

thank you for letting me know, ughhh Oh well, we'll see how things go


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

Chaos4ever said:


> Yeah Kimbos knee will be his downfall and not everyone will stand
> bang w him. I do believe Rampage is underestimating Evans just
> like everone else he knocked out.


From what I have read, Rampage has backed out to do a movie......Dana is po'ed at him (Rampage)!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

No way. What a retard. I can't believe he would do that. What a weasal.


----------

